# Bigger avatar size for new members



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 8, 2016)

The size of avatars that normal members can wear has been updated to 150x200px, the same as senior members

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Dec 8, 2016)

y?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 8, 2016)

No reason not to do it. Normal members can't request senior membership in Xenforo, it's something nice to do and the extra pixels won't slow internet connections.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Dec 8, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> y?


Why not? 150 x 200 is pleb size nowadays


----------



## Gin (Dec 8, 2016)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> y?


because nf gets like one new member a month now


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 8, 2016)

Its not just for new members its also for the older members who still have not met the requirements for senior membership.


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2016)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Krory (Dec 8, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rohan (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for the change.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 17, 2016)

We aren't equal, don't treat us like we are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShadoLord (Dec 17, 2016)

How do you get even bigger avi sizes? 150x300?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 17, 2016)

You have to win a contest. There are several in the forum ~


----------



## Crow (Sep 29, 2017)

How do you even qualify for senior membership?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2017)

Knight of Chaos said:


> How do you even qualify for senior membership?


_You _don't.  Not yet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 30, 2017)

Yeah senior membership isn't a thing with Xeno.


----------



## scerpers (Sep 30, 2017)

WE'RE NOT EQUAL


----------



## simyunie (Oct 1, 2017)

Can the stickied Avatar Guide post in the Academy Registration subforum be edited to reflect this change?  

I also saw someone got advised that the avatar size for newbies was still 150x150 so this might not be common knowledge. Or is there something I'm missing, like a difference between a "new member" and a "normal member"?


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2017)

give everyone 175x350 avis 

#equalrights

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gin (Oct 2, 2017)

Kyouko said:


> give everyone 175x350 avis
> 
> #equalrights


i actually support 175x250 being the standard

muds and artfags still need something to feel special tho


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2017)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i actually support 175x250 being the standard
> 
> muds and artfags still need something to feel special tho


 they'd still have 175x350 I think it was, but then again that would mean less people have a reason to enter contests.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 4, 2017)

ane said:


> The size of avatars that normal members can wear has been updated to 150x200px, the same as senior members


 We need bigger sigs


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Oct 4, 2017)

xmysticgohanx said:


> We need bigger sigs


You think so? they feel kind of perfect how they are IMO.

Most people don't even stretch the post boxes with their sigs. 

If you mean filesize. 3MB would make gifs easier, but eh.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 4, 2017)

Ai said:


> You think so? they feel kind of perfect how they are IMO.
> 
> Most people don't even stretch the post boxes with their sigs.
> 
> If you mean filesize. 3MB would make gifs easier, but eh.


 My full sig has like 4 more lines


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Oct 4, 2017)

youtube videos don't even show fully


----------



## Atlas (Oct 5, 2017)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i actually support 175x250 being the standard
> 
> muds and artfags still need something to feel special tho



I thought the color names, usertitles(?), sparkles, and all that other shit I can't think of was special enough.


----------



## Rock Lee Fan (Oct 5, 2017)

I just became a new member and can't seem to find where I can add my avatar. Is there a minimum post limit before adding a Av becomes a option?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Rock Lee Fan said:


> I just became a new member and can't seem to find where I can add my avatar. Is there a minimum post limit before adding a Av becomes a option?


Yes, after you make 25 posts the option should be available.


----------



## Rock Lee Fan (Oct 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> Yes, after you make 25 posts the option should be available.


Thank you White Wolf, I would give you a like but that button doesn't seem to be visible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 5, 2017)

Rock Lee Fan said:


> Thank you White Wolf, I would give you a like but that button doesn't seem to be visible.


That'll also be available at 25 posts~


----------



## Rock Lee Fan (Oct 5, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> That'll also be available at 25 posts~


Thanks again, love that av

Reactions: Like 2


----------

